# Minimum non ADA toilet stall width?



## jrsarch59 (Nov 12, 2014)

2009 IBC codes:

What is the minimum width that a toilet stall can be if it's not required to be ADA (interior clearance between toilet partitions)?  My initial thought was 30" wide with a 24" door?  Minimum door width?  I am trying to squeeze another toilet stall into an existing restroom we are gutting and renovating.


----------



## steveray (Nov 12, 2014)

I would agree with the 30"...

405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. A water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center-to-center between adjacent fixtures. There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments shall not be less than 30 inches (762 mm) wide and 60 inches (1524 mm) deep (see Figure 405.3.1).

And I would have to research on the door....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2014)

Beat to the punch.....


----------

